# Form master strap vs rigid form master vs. formmaster resistance cord



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Can someone tell me what are the differences among the 3 Formmaster devices. Form Master resistance cord states that it can be used with and without an arrow while Rigid Formmaster is for shooting without an arrow only, why would anyone want to buy Rigid Rormmaster? 

Isn't rigid formamster a combination of the strap and the cord? Can I use the resistance cord without the strap? 

I plan use the device on a bow (30#) without arrow, which one should I get and why? Do you have other recommendations? Thanks,


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

You are better off with elastic formaster with an arrow for start, it gives better feedback for most, some go to use rigid one from there.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

zal said:


> You are better off with elastic formaster with an arrow for start, it gives better feedback for most, some go to use rigid one from there.


I find the elastic gave me way to little feedback, felt so spungy. I like a rigid one way more, gives a more direct feedback and you imediatly know when you did something wrong. 
btw you don't have to buy one, I made one out of an old belt and some string.... then someone stole it -.-


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Most folks use the rigid formaster. You can use it with or without an arrow. A great tutorial can be found on www.texasarchery.org - written years ago by Ron and Lindsey Carmichael.

We had JDT students using rigid formasters - shooting arrows about 10 feet - at the OTC. This is how I use it. Another great use is for warming up when you don't have a range. Some people will warm up in their hotel room prior to an event with a rigid formaster, aiming at a spot on the wall (without an arrow, of course). This is a very good use of this training aid.

It all depends on how much slack you set it for. More slack is for more advanced users, and will shoot an arrow off the bow up to 20-30 feet. Beginners and intermediate archers should set it with much less slack, so that it doesn't extend past their fingertips when they release the string. Done this way, many times the arrow will stay on the bowstring. This is how Ron and Lindsey show to use it on their tutorial. 

John


----------



## Texas Fletcher (Sep 15, 2012)

I use the Rigid Formmaster with the length of the cord set just slightly beyond my extended fingertips. In addition to using it with/without an arrow, as well as a warmup device, it is also great for SPTs. I use it when I do the holding exercise, not all the time but on occasion. When used like this you can really feel the back tension needed to execute the shot, you can also focus on keeping your fingers and forearm relaxed while pulling with your back. It's a great way to train.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Most folks use the rigid formaster. You can use it with or without an arrow. A great tutorial can be found on www.texasarchery.org - written years ago by Ron and Lindsey Carmichael.
> 
> John


John where exactly is the tutorial inside the website? Thanks,


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

http://www.texasarchery.org/Photos/Formaster/Formaster.htm


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've always found that very elastic formaster works better for beginners, when you get the hang of it you can move to something more rigid without fear of doing something silly or injuring yourself. Personally I use both rigid and elastic version.


----------



## detdav (Jan 17, 2010)

Rich Carella the inventor of the Formaster, Spin wings, the rangemaster etc. coached, my coach Jerry Tesch, Jerry started me out with the elastic Formaster, it is intended for beginners and you can shoot arrows with it. The rigid Formaster is not intended to be shot with arrows. Read your handbook that you got with your purchase, it explains the "Rigid Form Concept"and the proper use of the training device. Rich was a inventor and was employed by GM in there think tank, as well as a Olympic Coach. He passed away in 1997.


----------

